# free - putting measuring tapes - rules on your jigs for free



## talex001 (Sep 9, 2013)

Recently I purchased a new table saw and now I had to re-make some of my jigs. Normally I like to put a measuring tape on just about every jig / fence I make or use - it's just easier - but it can get expensive to purchase the stick down tapes. In the past I wrote a program for an on screen ruler which needed to translate pixels to actual inches - I looked for that program but could not find it - so off to the web I went.

I found several sites that had printable rulers but there was one that stood out and it had measuring tapes you could print out. The site is located at http://printable-ruler.net/

I found there was a couple rulers I wished were there like a centered 24" inch tape and a right to left (reversed tape) so I emailed via their contact form and a nice person named Jan contacted me back and they pretty quickly added these 2 to their site for free - great people huh?

Since I have a laminator I usually laminate these and then use spray on adhesive to put them on my jigs but one could easily use clear tape to do the same.

It's great to get built in rulers on our jigs - it's even better when it's free!

Hope this helps some others.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Very cool… Thanks for sharing…


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks. I like your ideas.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

added as a favorite. Thanks.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## talex001 (Sep 9, 2013)

Forgot to mention there are sites that have accurate printable protractors as well.

Here is a link to a page with several sites with printable measuring helpers.
http://freebies.about.com/od/freeprintables/tp/printable-ruler.htm

This stuff is not only handy for jigs but you can print out a ruler or protractor and use some spray adhesive and use them as cut able templates (it's just paper after all) - I don't do that often but it's handy on occasion to be able to keep the measuring device (paper) right on the work piece while you make the cut.


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

I just go IKEA and grab some of there paper tape measures. They are free and not very strong. but if you use spray adhesive then put something clear on top of it they work great. I dont go there much but when i do i am usually getting a lamp or something like that then walk would with 10 of them.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Sometimes printers subtly stretch or compress graphics.

Something to look out for.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## talex001 (Sep 9, 2013)

> Sometimes printers subtly stretch or compress graphics.
> 
> Something to look out for.
> 
> - Loren


Loren, there are instructions on the site to make sure things print out correctly.


----------

